# FAUSGA Book Cover Design - Special Prices for Kboards members! Check portfolio!



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

*FAUSGA*
Book Cover Design

Hey Guys,

I'm Faus. I'm a graphic and web designer and I thought it would be a good idea to offer my services in this forum.

I *love* creating book covers that stand out and look high quality. I think typography is very important when designing, and like it or not, people DO JUDGE a book by its cover.

I design FICTION & NON-FICTION covers.

*PORTFOLIO:*

Fiction Covers:

                 

          

   

 

Non-Fiction Covers:

                       

*KBOARD MEMBERS SPECIAL PRICES*:

_*Ebook Cover Design - $129*_

Custom Book Cover Design
2 Design Concepts
Turnaround time: 7-10 days
Unlimited Revisions
No Stock Images Fees
100% Money-Back Guarantee
3D cover for your Marketing Efforts
50% Half deposit required
Payment via Paypal

_*Print & Ebook Cover Design - $179*_

Custom Book Cover Design
3 Design Concepts
High Resolution Print Ready Cover Graphic
Back & Spine Design
Turnaround time: 7-10 days
Unlimited Revisions
No Stock Images Fees
100% Money-Back Guarantee
3D cover for your Marketing Efforts
50% Half deposit required
Payment via Paypal

_*Print & Ebook Cover Design + Marketing Graphics - $229*_

Custom Book Cover Design
4 Design Concepts
High Resolution Print Ready Cover Graphic
Back & Spine Design
Turnaround time: 7-10 days
Unlimited Revisions
No Stock Images Fees
100% Money-Back Guarantee
3D cover for your Marketing Efforts
Facebook Cover + Profile Picture
Twitter Cover
Google Plus Cover
Web Banner
50% Half deposit required
Payment via Paypal

PORTFOLIO: http://www.fausga.com/

Feel free to contact me http://www.fausga.com/contact/

*- WEBDESIGN SERVICES - *

I also design websites! So if you need author website design services, just let me know and I'll give you a quote!

thanks!! 
​


----------



## Greer (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi, Faus. Those are some nice covers you have there. Welcome to the WC.


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

Shayne said:


> Hi, Faus. Those are some nice covers you have there. Welcome to the WC.


Hey Shayne, thanks for your comment!


----------



## Pauline Creeden (Aug 4, 2011)

Very nice designs - Bookmarked!


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

Pauline Creeden said:


> Very nice designs - Bookmarked!


Thanks, Pauline!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards! You're welcome to promote your business and website here in the Writers' Café, but we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have one thread and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads will be removed.

Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again to post to. And, you may not make back-to-back posts within seven days. If someone responds (such as this post), you may reply but otherwise must wait seven days, thanks!

Also, active members may have a listing in our Yellow Pages for Authors .

Ann
KB Moderator


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi,

thanks for the tips, so far I'm loving the forums. I'll make sure to not make back-to-back posts and adhere to the guidelines.
thread bookmarked!





Ann in Arlington said:


> Welcome to KBoards! You're welcome to promote your business and website here in the Writers' Café, but we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have one thread and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads will be removed.
> 
> Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again to post to. And, you may not make back-to-back posts within seven days. If someone responds (such as this post), you may reply but otherwise must wait seven days, thanks!
> 
> ...


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

Beautiful covers! 

(and I sent you a pm on kboards. Check your inbox)


----------



## BellaRoccaforte (May 26, 2013)

got a question. Do you deliver the ebook design in 300 dpi so we can do our own print promo materials with the cover?


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

KayBratt said:


> Beautiful covers!
> 
> (and I sent you a pm on kboards. Check your inbox)


Thanks for your PM!


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

BellaRoccaforte said:


> got a question. Do you deliver the ebook design in 300 dpi so we can do our own print promo materials with the cover?


Yes, my ebook covers are 300 dpi so you can do your own print.


----------



## WG McCabe (Oct 13, 2012)

Bookmarked.


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks Patrick!

by the way I have a new design I made for the great Judy Hornbuckle 

















Here's her great review... Thanks *Judy*!

As a new Contemporary Romance writer, I thought I could do my book covers on my own. That is until the reviews started rolling in and so many of them contained negative comments about the thumbnails of what I'd tried to slap together.
And, when re-looking at them, I couldn't disagree.
So when funds allowed, I began a search to find someone to help me. And my search led me to FausGaitan.com. His design offerings were bold, exciting and had me saying, 'oh, hell, yeah. I'd buy that!'
He has been a joy to work with. He's available via email without long delays (*I'm still waiting for the response to two quotes in the time it took Faus took to COMPLETE my cover design), willing to implement the changes I suggested. But even better, he's always willing to discuss why my suggestions wouldn't work while offering solutions.
Without a doubt and without reservation, I definitely recommend having Faus as a your first choice in choosing a designer for your upcoming Kindle/Nook/Apple book cover.

~J.A. Hornbuckle
http://www.jahornbuckle.com
[email protected]´


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Good work! The covers look great. Bookmarking this for sure.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Are your KB price offers still the same for an eBook and print cover?


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

Alan Petersen said:


> Good work! The covers look great. Bookmarking this for sure.


Thanks so much! I appreciate it!


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

Decon said:


> Are your KB price offers still the same for an eBook and print cover?


Hi, yes this promotion is still available. =)


----------



## Jnassise (Mar 22, 2010)

Faustino recently did a cover for a volume in my Templar Chronicles series and I was very pleased with both the design and the efforts he took to be sure I was happy with his work overall. He was responsive to questions and design tweaks and I would be happy to use him again in the future (and will!)


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

Jnassise said:


> Faustino recently did a cover for a volume in my Templar Chronicles series and I was very pleased with both the design and the efforts he took to be sure I was happy with his work overall. He was responsive to questions and design tweaks and I would be happy to use him again in the future (and will!)


Hey thanks a lot for this review! I really appreciate it!


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

Wow I haven't updated this topic for so long! 
I added the new price list and here are some new book cover designs, I hope you like them!




























Non-Fiction:


----------



## 77071 (May 15, 2014)

I don't see a price list at all?


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

HSh said:


> I don't see a price list at all?


oh maybe it doesn't stand out much.. sorry...

here:

*Ebook Cover Design - $75*

Custom Book Cover Design
2 Design Concepts
Turnaround time: 7-10 days
Unlimited Revisions
No Stock Images Fees
100% Money-Back Guarantee
3D cover for your Marketing Efforts
50% Half deposit required
Payment via Paypal

*Print & Ebook Cover Design - $125*

Custom Book Cover Design
3 Design Concepts
High Resolution Print Ready Cover Graphic
Back & Spine Design
Turnaround time: 7-10 days
Unlimited Revisions
No Stock Images Fees
100% Money-Back Guarantee
3D cover for your Marketing Efforts
50% Half deposit required
Payment via Paypal

*Print & Ebook Cover Design + Marketing Graphics - $175*

Custom Book Cover Design
4 Design Concepts
High Resolution Print Ready Cover Graphic
Back & Spine Design
Turnaround time: 7-10 days
Unlimited Revisions
No Stock Images Fees
100% Money-Back Guarantee
3D cover for your Marketing Efforts
Facebook Cover + Profile Picture
Web Banner
Bookmarks
A3 Posters
50% Half deposit required
Payment via Paypal


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

I made this set of book covers a while ago, for "Saff". Check them out!


----------



## wtvr (Jun 18, 2014)

Bookmarked. Lovely.


----------



## SA_Soule (Sep 8, 2011)

Wow! You're very talented. Love your designs. I will keep you in mind for future projects.


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks for your comments guys!


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

I haven't updated this thread for a while... I'll try to post more often with new works.

here's a book cover I made for Sarah Albers:


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

New book Cover design!


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2015)

PM'd


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

Here's a new book cover design for Samuel Peralta, check it out:


----------



## Tim McGregor (Apr 2, 2013)

Wow! That's eye-catching. Nice work, Fausga.


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

Sherry_Soule said:


> Wow! You're very talented. Love your designs. I will keep you in mind for future projects.


Thanks!!! and thanks Tim too =)


----------



## RachelSilbes (Apr 28, 2015)

I don't know if I commented yet, but these are very nice! I really love your designs. You have amazing photoshop skills.


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

The First Ten Battles mockups:


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

RachelSilbes said:


> I don't know if I commented yet, but these are very nice! I really love your designs. You have amazing photoshop skills.


Hey Thanks!!!


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

Jumping in to say that besides having amazing book cover design skills, Fausga did a great job updating my website. So easy to work with, very open to my ideas and directed me toward better options with kind suggestions. I love the new home page carousel and the BOOKS page is exactly what I had envisioned. (except that I wish it had more books)  

If you need an author website from scratch, or you've already got a website and just want to make it look more professional and sharp, Fausga has my recommendation.


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

Kay Bratt said:


> Jumping in to say that besides having amazing book cover design skills, Fausga did a great job updating my website. So easy to work with, very open to my ideas and directed me toward better options with kind suggestions. I love the new home page carousel and the BOOKS page is exactly what I had envisioned. (except that I wish it had more books)
> 
> If you need an author website from scratch, or you've already got a website and just want to make it look more professional and sharp, Fausga has my recommendation.


Kay! 
wow thanks for taking the time to write this review... I really really appreciate it, and I'm glad you are satisfied with what I've done for you =)
Faus.


----------



## SidK (Jul 7, 2015)

Hey Faus,

You make wonderful covers and I am thinking of trying out your service(_Ebook Cover Design - $129_) for one of my books. However, I have never purchased a book cover before so bear with me with regards to my elementary questions.

Q1. What is the difference between Ebook and Print Cover design? I upload the same image to Createspace and Kindle, what will be the difference in your images?

Q2. "No Stock Images Fees" Do you have pre-existing stock of images that are available for commercial use or do we have to supply ours?

Q3. In what format do you turn in the book cover image(JPEG, GIF etc.)?

I will be saving up money and probably do a redo for my book cover sometime in September. If you will be free then let me know.

Thanks,

Sid K.


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

SidK said:


> Hey Faus,
> 
> You make wonderful covers and I am thinking of trying out your service(_Ebook Cover Design - $129_) for one of my books. However, I have never purchased a book cover before so bear with me with regards to my elementary questions.
> 
> ...


Sid,

Thank you so much for your comments!!! They mean a lot!

1. The difference in the images is the dimensions. CreateSpace requires a print version of the cover and back cover. The print version is based on createspace standards. The file is bigger than the ebook cover.

2. I create my mockups using pictures from stock websites: I buy the images. But If you already have a high quality image you want to provide, then you're free to do so.

3. The covers are delivered in any format you need: JPG, PNG, PDF, PSD.

Let me know whenever you're ready and I'll get started. You can send me a PM or send me a note using the contact form on my website: http://www.fausga.com

=)

Thanks!


----------



## SidK (Jul 7, 2015)

Great

I will contact you for the cover sometimes next month. 

Thanks, 

Sid K.


----------



## SidK (Jul 7, 2015)

I just had covers done for both of my books through Faus. I highly recommend him as a book cover designer. His covers are bright and sharp and his prices are reasonable as well.

Take a Lookin'

















Whooped!


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

Hey Sid!
Thanks a lot for your review! I really really appreciate and it's been great working for you.
=)
Faus.



SidK said:


> I just had covers done for both of my books through Faus. I highly recommend him as a book cover designer. His covers are bright and sharp and his prices are reasonable as well.
> 
> Take a Lookin'
> 
> ...


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

I've been a little bit absent in the forums but I've been working. Sorry for not updating my threads much!

These are a couple of covers I've created for Sara Monteagudo...


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

I haven't updated this thread for a while.. here's a new book cover design: ebook & print version.


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

I haven't updated this thread in a while... here's a new book cover for Marcus Lopes and new author I've been working for. I'm posting the mock-ups so you see the different options I've created for him as well..


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

New ebook cover design


----------

